# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Страховые взносы по двум тарифам ЗУП 3.0

## alexandr_ll

В Зарплате и управлении персоналом 3.0 (3.0.22.216) ведется учет индивидуального предпринимателя с двумя видами деятельности:
Упрощенная - доходы
Патент
При этом части сотрудников нужно начислять страховые взносы по тарифу
Организации, применяющие УСН, кроме указанных В пункте 8 части 1 статьи 58 ФЗ от 24.07.2009 № 212-ФЗ
а другим по тарифу
Индивидуальный предприниматель, применяющий патент
Однако в настройках учета зарплаты возможно указание только одного тарифа.
Возможно ли реализовать такую форму начисления страховых взносов?
Может кто сталкивался?

----------


## BaaMByK

В Типовой возможности нет. Да и очень проблемно будет это реализовать, учитывая корявую работу ЗУП 3.0. 
Лучше придумать другой подход к реализации данной задачи. Заведите 2-а раза ИП, только с разными учетными политиками, а отчетность объединяйте во внешней программе.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> В Типовой возможности нет. Да и очень проблемно будет это реализовать, учитывая корявую работу ЗУП 3.0. 
> Лучше придумать другой подход к реализации данной задачи. Заведите 2-а раза ИП, только с разными учетными политиками, а отчетность объединяйте во внешней программе.


Сейчас я использую такую схему:
В настройках учета зарплаты включаю, что в организации работают фармацевты (у них тариф такой же. как на патенте)
И в списке должностей указываю в качестве "фармацевтов" работников на патенте.
Теперь расчет ведется правильно, но при формировании отчетов в ПФР приходится поправлять коды тарифов.
Возможно, в последующих обновлениях появится возможность правильно учесть разные тарифы...

----------


## avm3110

> Возможно ли реализовать такую форму начисления страховых взносов?


А "допилить по месту" штатный механизм, чтобы он работал с "местными особенностями" - не предлагать?
Или ещё вариант - в ЗУПе завести две разных организации которые будут вести собственные расчеты и начисления по однотипным правилам, а учет зарплаты вести в бухии, куда эти данные будут переносится штатным обменом.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А "допилить по месту"


Ужо весь напильник исшоркал, уж больно много надо допиливать.



> а учет зарплаты вести в бухии, куда эти данные будут переносится штатным обменом


Ну в бухгалтерии не шибко удобно вести учет зарплаты: ни кадровых документов, ни учета рабочего времени. ЗУП для этого больше приспособлен.
Штатный же обмен переносит только бухгалтерскую проводку.

----------

